# Old Charles Keene College/ Leicester College



## matty1912 (Jun 21, 2010)

visited yesterday with mattdonut and goldie87, didnt realise that the college was even being knocked down let alone empty !

well, got a few pics, didnt realise my sd card was almost full when we got there !


----------



## Landie_Man (Jun 21, 2010)

Nice! Land Rover Gauges


----------



## matty1912 (Jun 22, 2010)

think the white one is off a 60s morris minor aswell !! found a neat little pile of them !


----------



## crickleymal (Jun 22, 2010)

matty1912 said:


> think the white one is off a 60s morris minor aswell !! found a neat little pile of them !



I think you're right. I remember my wife's one having something very similar. Could still be used in a Landrover though


----------



## katejayne (Jun 23, 2010)

I'm new on this, so I'm not sure what I'm really doing very much...
Buut Is the college being totally demolished quite soon?


----------



## matty1912 (Jun 27, 2010)

yeah its goin bit by bit ! , welcome to the site aswell !


----------



## Goldie87 (Jun 27, 2010)

Theres only the lero building and a few other small bits left now. I should think this week will see it vanish completely


----------

